# Grandpa Smokes Weed For The First Time



## SifuPhil (Apr 30, 2013)

The part at 1'30" had me laughing hysterically!


----------



## R. Zimm (Apr 30, 2013)

One of my oddest experiences was smoking weed with my Dad. He had a friend who was inbetween our ages who brought it out. He later told me he had smoked with my Dad several times before.

Passing a joint to your Old Man, boy was that a "trip!"


----------



## SifuPhil (Apr 30, 2013)

Hah, hah, that's great! 

Unfortunately my Dad passed when I was 12, and even *I'm* not so warped that I was already smoking then.

... I waited until I was 15.

But I DID get my Mom high once - just once. I was 17, she pretty much knew I was smoking but also knew that I knew how to handle it. I never gave her any cause for grief on that account. So one day she starts asking me what it's like, and I just replied "Wanna' try it?"

It's so cool to be able to make your Mom blush! She nodded "yes", I rolled a medium-sized joint of the good stuff, stuff that usually did me good for a few hours, and the wonder of it all was that she claimed nothing changed! She insisted that it didn't do anything for her, and that she didn't like the taste - this from a lifelong unfiltered Chesterfield smoker!

I was kind of sad and disappointed, but the up-side was that she figured I was just wasting my own money on the stuff and that it was harmless.


----------



## That Guy (May 1, 2013)

Excellent!  Minute 2:25, "WOW!"  Hahahahahah....   Uh, oh walkin' outside . . . trippin' in the park and groovin' on the sunset.  Welcome Grandpa.  Welcome.


----------



## TICA (May 2, 2013)

Almost fell off my chair laughing.  Did you find yourself talking to him and saying "no, you don't do it that way".   hahahaha!

He looked quite content by the end of the video.  Certainly was helping with the "rage" issue!!!


----------



## That Guy (May 2, 2013)

Brings back fond memories of turning friends on for the first time.  Everyone was always so happy to have finally taken the step.  "Groovin' in the grass is a gas.  Can you dig it, baby"


----------



## SifuPhil (May 2, 2013)

See, that's the thing about weed - people _are_ happy when you first turn them on, aren't they? You can't really say the same thing about most prescription drugs ... 

Although I HAVE known a few folks addicted to pain pills - it isn't pretty, and they build up an actual addiction, unlike pot.

Maryland and Pennsylvania are among two more states that have introduced bills for legalization of one sort or another. I don't know about Maryland's bill, but here in PA our lovely governor Tom Corbett is sure to bring in his cronies to shoot the bill down.


----------



## Happyflowerlady (May 2, 2013)

I remember trying it  years ago, and it was just not for me at all. My senses were SO messed up, and people would jump from 10' away, to standing right in my face . I could barely think straight enough to talk ( and I was at a huge Amway convention), and walking was even worse !  Eventually, it wore off a little , but I was sure that everyone there could tell I was high.
 Hours later, we were finally back to the hotel, and my mind was working.... Racing actually, but I couldn't even get a decent sentence out of my mouth, so I just listened , and nodded my head.

I usually don't take any kind of medicine that I think will mess with my head, unless I am hurting so bad that there is no other choice than taking a pain pill.  I have been reading about the medical use for pot, and it makes me think that if they do legalize it ( which I think they should), that I would at least give it another try.


----------



## R. Zimm (May 3, 2013)

From what I hear (I have not partaken in decades) is that modern varieties are much more potent. To me that just means you smoke less but I don't know. Anyone else tried some lately and care to give a review?

I do currently use Kava ingested not smoked) and it is very similar but "different" - and LEGAL!


----------



## That Guy (May 3, 2013)

Every time I hear about it being so much more potent today I have to laugh.  Oh, sure, growers have learned a lot and produce more potent varieties.  But, we were smokin' stuff right outta Uncle Ho's Victory Garden and THAT was so strong all ya had to do was think about sparkin' some and you were gone...    The stories!  Oh, I could tell you stories.


----------



## That Guy (May 3, 2013)

Happyflowerlady said:


> . . . I would at least give it another try.



I'm sorry to hear you had such a difficult time.  Under those circumstances, too!  Your first time should have been much more controlled and I know you would have had a much better experience.  I do hope you try again when the time is right.


----------

